
Dixie cups became the breakout startup of the 1918 pandemic - todsacerdoti
https://www.fastcompany.com/90520298/how-dixie-cups-became-the-breakout-startup-of-the-1918-pandemic
======
thecrumb
And in 2020 they'd just be called... 'Cups'

